# D500 Image Transfer FRUSTRATION!!



## quinte (May 28, 2016)

Help!  This is long, but wanted to give as much info as possible.   I just got my D500 yesterday.  Yeah!  I have the recommended Lexar 64 gb 2933X XQD for my primary shooting raw and  a SanDisk 64 gb Extreme Pro SDXC (95mb/s) as my secondary-shooting JPEG Fine as backup.  I do not have an XQD card reader  yet  ( I ordered the Sony model since I saw the Lexar model was having some corruption issues) so I decided to use Nikon View NX2 to transfer my images off of my XQD via the USB cable that comes with the D500.  I took over 700 images at a granddaughters dance recital last night, so it took a long time (much longer than with any reader I use) to download them all.  I have never used this software.   I usually just create a folder on a storage disk, download directly from camera card via reader into folder, then upload to my processing software.  I have a Windows 10 pc, 64 bit.  I am using LR vs. 5.7 ( I realize that this version may not support the D500?)  and Adobe Photoshop CS6 with all the latest updates.  According to Adobe,  CS6 does support the D500.  After transferring, I was trying to put them in a folder on my PC.  I went to “Open in Explorer” under File, and did so.  Usually, I can see the images in thumbnails, but I could only see the icons of the nef files.  I tried to upload to LR and to CS6, but both said files not readable.  I tried to open in Microsoft Viewer, and same thing.  Next, I put the SD card into a reader and tried to do my usual load directly into a folder on my pc.  The when I clicked on the Nikon Folder from the reader,  it said folder contains no images which I know not to be true.  I have never had this issue on D90, D600, D610, D710, D810.  
What am I doing wrong???  Your input is truly appreciated!!


----------



## astroNikon (May 28, 2016)

I think this is a common issue when a new camera comes out.

Checking hte Adobe website LightRoom 5.7.1 is the latest version but is NOT compitable with the d500/d5.  You will have to upgrade to LR v6

Your thumbnails need the latest raw converter too.  So those won't show in the Windows OS either.


Adobe doesn't make older versions compatible, and require that you upgrade to the latest version to get the latest camera compatibility.  Otherwise, shoot in JPEG.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 28, 2016)

I only vaguely read your comment but can you transfer the photos using wifi, I don't own a D500 but isn't there a wifi option on those.


----------



## quinte (May 28, 2016)

I understand the LR vs is outdated, but my CS6 should support the D500 according to Adobe's compatibility chart, and I have all the current updates for CS6.  There is some other issue going on because I cannot get the files to a folder on my pc other than in View NX2.   As I stated, when I put the SD disk into a reader to load up the jpg versions in Explorer,  the folder was said to contain no images.  That has nothing to do with PS or LR.


----------



## quinte (May 28, 2016)

Also, on all my other cameras, I can view raw images in Microsoft Viewer as soon as they are put in a folder.  With the D500 images, I only see nef icons, and when I try to open them in MS Viewer, a window pops up that the file is unreadable.


----------



## astroNikon (May 28, 2016)

Interesting reading Adobe's website.
Seems as though the ACR v9.1 and newer are only compatible with CC and not CS6 ==> Update to camera support policy in CS6
==> Camera Raw 9.5 now available

seems as though they are slowly abandoning the desktop versions. Guess I should upgrade to LR6 before that is gone.


----------



## quinte (May 28, 2016)

I can't even get MS Viewer to recognize, let alone put them in LR or CS6.  Never seen this before.


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Adobe doesn't make older versions compatible, and require that you upgrade to the latest version to get the latest camera compatibility.  Otherwise, shoot in JPEG.


You don't have to shoot in JPEG and Adobe does not require you upgrade to the latest version.

All you need to do is convert camera maker proprietary Raw files (like Nikon's NEF) to the DNG file type.
Adobe's open source,  DNG converter is a free download.
Adobe has published a use license allowing anyone to exploit DNG. Adobe has also stated that there are no known intellectual property encumbrances nor other license requirements for using their DNG converter.


----------



## quinte (May 28, 2016)

I put the SD card in my Macbook Pro, and loaded them into a folder on an external drive.  No problem.  I have an older version of Lightroom (vs 4.4) on the laptop.  I do not use this for processing.  I was able to import all the jpgs into this version, and can edit them.  So, perhaps this is a Windows issue?


----------



## quinte (May 28, 2016)

KmH said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe doesn't make older versions compatible, and require that you upgrade to the latest version to get the latest camera compatibility.  Otherwise, shoot in JPEG.
> ...




I loaded the latest DNG  version, but I guess I do not know how to convert and get them out of View NX2  In the "File" tab in NX2, I hit Convert, and the only options are jpeg and tiff.  When I tried tiff, I get the "cannot use unsupported files" popup.  This is Nikon software and Nikon camera.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Interesting reading Adobe's website.
> Seems as though the ACR v9.1 and newer are only compatible with CC and not CS6 ==> Update to camera support policy in CS6
> ==> Camera Raw 9.5 now available
> 
> seems as though they are slowly abandoning the desktop versions. Guess I should upgrade to LR6 before that is gone.



I never knew Adobe were savage capitalists


----------



## wfooshee (May 31, 2016)

Wherever you got the information that CS6 is compatible with the D500, that info is incorrect.

To open the NEF files from the D500 you must have Adobe Camera Raw 9.5 (or 9.5.1) which is _only_ for the Creative Cloud versions of Photoshop and Lightroom. the highest version of Camera RAW that support CS6 is 9.1.1, which does not have D500 support. If you want to keep your CS6, you are forced to use the DNG converter to work with RAW files.

You might be thinking of the NEF file as a standard format, but it's not. Every camera adds to the structure of the Raw file, with higher resolutions, higher bit depths, more focus points, wider ISO ranges, basically everything the camera being able to do is being recorded in the raw file. As the NEF file evolves, so does the software to read it, and Adobe doesn't keep stuff active for out-of-date software. (I'm still on CS5, so when I replace my D7000, I'll have a software change coming, for sure, and I'll be forced onto the CC bandwagon.)


----------

